# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Объектив zuiko digital 40-150 mm Olympus

## Pol.Sta.

Добрый день!
Объектив был в комплекте с фотоаппаратом. Состояние отличное.
http://gagadget.com/olympus-40-150-f3-5-4-5/specs/
Цена 1300 грн, торг.
Фото

----------

